

Fraud of my friends company name and created a website pretending to be them - mattwritescode

Someone has registered a .co.uk address of my friends UK limited company and is now hosting a website pretending to be them.<p>This has strangely occurred at the same time a number of fraudulent requests for 3G mobile internet contracts and other items have been raised against the company.<p>I would like to know what can be done to help him remove these offending articles.<p>The website is being hosted through 1and1.co.uk, and the website is registered through nominet.
======
elleferrer
Have you tried contacting them directly to remove any offending articles?
Other than that, you can try to contact the host provider directly by filing a
DMCA cease and desist. But, the UK process to a DMCA Takedown is a bit
different than in the US - found this article on Quora that may help you guys:

"Copyright Law: Is there a UK equivalent of filing a DMCA cease and desist for
websites hosting copied content?"

[http://www.quora.com/Copyright-Law/Is-there-a-UK-
equivalent-...](http://www.quora.com/Copyright-Law/Is-there-a-UK-equivalent-
of-filing-a-DMCA-cease-and-desist-for-websites-hosting-copied-content)

------
Angostura
[http://www.nominet.org.uk/disputes/resolving-domain-
disputes](http://www.nominet.org.uk/disputes/resolving-domain-disputes)

